# Schmidt DSM 2006 pencil mechanisms



## pianomanpj (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been reading about the Schmidt DSM 2006 pencil mechanism and that it can be a drop-in replacement for Parker ballpoint cartridges. I know this question sounds simplistic, but does this mean I can convert any ballpoint pen that uses Parker refills into a pencil? It sounds suspiciously too simple... Did I miss something?

Next question: Where can I buy Schmidt DSM 2006 pencil mechanisms?

Thanks, all! :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 12, 2011)

There is a tutorial in the IAP library on how to convert these.  There is also a video.  Pretty easy to do.  Here is a link to the mechanisms that we offer.

http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Schmidt-Pencil-Mechanism.html

Tutorial Links
http://content.penturners.org/library/pencils/sierrapencil1.pdf
http://content.penturners.org/library/video/sierra-pencil-tutorial.mpg   MPG
http://content.penturners.org/library/video/sierra-pencil-tutorial.wmv  WMV


----------



## penmaker56 (Jul 13, 2011)

And when Mike runs out, I keep the DSM2007 .7 metal bodied pencil refill in stock, same thing as the plastic bodied DSM2006, a little more rigid, but also a little more expensive.


----------



## alinc100 (Jul 13, 2011)

Not to totally hijack this thread but does Schmidt make an 0.9mm lead insert?
Some of us are heavy handed and break the tiny leads.I have had moderate success 
using the innards of the Pentel mechanical pencils but those are tricky to make well..

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 13, 2011)

pianomanpj said:


> ...does this mean I can convert any ballpoint pen that uses Parker refills into a pencil?


The Schmidt pencil mechanism is the same operational length as a parker-style refill, and can be actuated by the same transmission.  In order to fit, however, the nib has to have the right internal geometry.  Some pen kits have the correct nib shape, and for these the DSM 2006 is a drop-in replacement.  Some do not but can be modified to work.  I don't know of any popular parker-style kits that cannot be adapted, but there may be some.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## penmaker56 (Jul 13, 2011)

Schmidt does make a .9 pencil refill. DSM2006 .9, unfortunately I do stock them, maybe Mike does. Also keep in mind that the DSM2005, 2006, and 2008 all have an annoying little flange at the top of the refill that prevents it from being used in some mechanisms.


----------

